# Red Shoulder peacock?



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi guys, total newb here! I am starting a Malawan Cichlid tank( first one) I have a 72g bow front that I am currently running a fishless cycle on ( bout halfway there!) I currently have what I think is a peacock of some sort that I bought at a local chain pet store, He was marked as assorted, but kept with fish his same size and type, due to a mistake in shipment he was priced at only $8 (for a 5" fish!) I was wondering if anyone may be able to help me with a firmer ID on him. He is currently residing in a 30g awaiting the cycle to complete on the 72g. I plan on making him the first fish in a "peaceful", all male, Hap, Peacock, Lethrinops tank. thanks in advance!http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad110/sevmeera/


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

here are the pics without link (hopefully)[/img]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Red Shoulder" or "Cobue" which have more of just a reddish flush near the ventrals. The face looks kinda funny for Aulonocara, but maybe just because it is an older, bigger fish. Wouldn't call it a show fish, but he is colorful.

Personally, I would start up a new tank with smaller fish and let them grow up together. Easier to get them live together, and quality of larger fish varies alot. It is more fun to raise juveniles, and you can end up with better fish since larger fish tend to be rejects or breeders that are past their prime. I'm just saying I wouldn't start up a tank with a large male, unless he was spectacular, because he may be bossy and fight with newcomers, making it difficult to make it work.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

i noticed the face was a little different as well, nose seems more "pointy" than most pics I have seen of peacocks, it seems very confusing to me, as many different types, some Haps, Peacocks, and even some Mbunas share a very similar appearance. I am sure this is because of my (very) untrained eye, I would be satisfied if I was sure it was even a peacock! I also agree with your statement about getting smaller fish, and if I could start all over again, that's what I would do.But i am going to try to make the most of it and move forward. I am getting all somewhat non aggressive fish, all 2-3", and introducing them to the new tank all at once, then moving him in, I also built a massive network of caves out of lace-rock, which will hopefully offer many territory options as well as shelter for the new guys if he doesn't want to play nice in the sand-box. Any further advice is really appreciated, as this whole thing is new to me, I am trying to read and learn as much as possible, but as with anything, experience is the best teacher! Thanks again!


----------



## babymack (Oct 18, 2005)

kinda looks like a blue regal?


----------

